# Not found error



## rainman123 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am creating a website and have just uploaded all my files from my local to online server I put my web domain in for example Google and then add the name of the file i wish to show for example www.google.com/index-landing.php this is in my online server and is spelt correctly etc but can not figure out why this is happening and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you uploading to the correct folder on the web server?

It could be www/public_html/etc

If you don't put the files in there it will be inaccessible VIA browser.


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
This might happens sometimes. Not to be worried about it so much. Check the attached file that you have uploaded, may be it is not uploaded well/fully. Also. make a look that the server is working fine or not.
This will help to get the real hurdle.

All the best.


----------

